# rStones for corel draw vs. WinPCSIGN pro



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

I was wondering if rStones for Corel and WinPCSIGN pro are pretty much the same or if one is better than the other. For those of you that have both programs, do you prefer one over the other or do you use both programs?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you already have CorelDraw?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The only person I know that has all of the software out there is on the forum here and that's charles95405 you might want to reach out to him to get his opinion... he not only has these 2 but DAS and the corel macros and others also


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

I do have corel draw and rStones. Just starting to use it, but was wondering if WinPCSIGN would be a better choice.

I want to be able to turn client logos into rhinestone patterns and also make my own designs.

Thanks Roger, I will see if I can contact Charles if he doesn't respond to this.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leslie PM me your contact info and we can due use at length the pros and cons of mst od the programs you are interested in


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

charles95405 said:


> Leslie PM me your contact info and we can due use at length the pros and cons of mst od the programs you are interested in


Why not post the pros and cons here so everyone can benefit publicly without having to do private PMs? That's what a forum is all about


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good point Rodney....but last time I did this I was accused of favoring one over the other even though I clearly stated it was my opinion only...this was not involving software ...rStones is a macro for Corel, no assurance it will be compatible with future versions. Support appears to be sketchy at best and I suppose that given the price it is okay. But winpcsign is a stand alone program that is also a full blown design program w/support for over 400 cutters, it has been automatically notifying users of free upgrades...a least 5 times that I am aware of. I have seen it sold for $199. There s a very active users group at GCC Vinyl Cutters, Winpcsign 2010 pro. Free to join. This a general statement but I prefer winpcsign between the two, but my main program for cutting and rhinestones is StoneCutPro from DAS...expensive, but you get what you pay for


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll bet that there are more people here that appreciate your opinions than would have any complaints about them Charles. I know I appreciate them.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

where do you purchase Rstone at. on a tight budget and that about all i can afford looking to get materials this week and give it a shot


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

should of asked this first. can i use this with corelX3 ??


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> should of asked this first. can i use this with corelX3 ??


Yes, it does work with X3.

Here's the link for the macro:
MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank You Charles! I Would love to go straight to the DAS system, but I think I will end up getting the WinPCSIGN for now. I am going to check out the users group. I appreciate you sharing your opinion!


----------



## sandyj (Jan 18, 2011)

You can download a trial version of rStones here: rStones - rhinestone design suite


----------

